# HELLO ALL!!!!



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi there every1!!! My name is louise and i live in the scottish borders. i am finding it VERY difficult to find breeders around me!!  however if any1 has any little mousies for sale i am prepared to travel (to a certian point :lol: ) I would be so gratefull if anyone can help!!! i really am struggling!!!!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya, welcome to the forum  x u could try posting an ad in the wanted section asking for some mice in ur area x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

a wanted ad in the sales section even lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & Welcome


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi everyone thanks for the welcomes will keep searching fo some pet mice will also put a wanted ad in the wanted fourm thanks 
x :gwavec :gwavec :gwavec :gwavec :gwavec :gwavec


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Another Scot! Welcome


----------

